# Isomac Parts



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I need a little advice please.

Does anyone know of a UK supplier of Isomac service parts (seals, screens, that kind of thing)?

I have bought an oldish Giada and suspect it will need a little work/refurb. when it arrives.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZioBuck (Sep 21, 2012)

coldplayer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need a little advice please.
> 
> ...


Hi I have a an old isomac itala and use http://www.ferrari-espresso.com for uk isomac spares


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

ZioBuck said:


> Hi I have a an old isomac itala and use www.ferrari-espresso.com for uk isomac spares


I have checked the site and they have just what I am after. An order has been placed, Thank you for the advice its much appreciated.


----------

